# FF with Abnormally Small Udder? Normal?



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Dolce freshened yesterday with twins and, what to me, looks like an abnormally tiny udder..

She's been feeding them okay. I have to hold her sometimes, but other than that it's been going well.

Her mother was a FF last year, and we were getting 1 lb each AM after separating Dolce at night. But, it just doesn't even look like she has a pound in there! It's maybe a little bigger than tennis ball.. Is this a perfectly normal FF?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Are her babies seeming satisfied after eating? As long as their eating and gaining weight I would say everything is fine. I'm assuming she's a dwarf..I only have experience w large breed goats but as far as her small udder, it is what it is...as long as she gets the job done


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It is an ND.

So far the kids seem okay, but one is well, not the brightest bulb.. I'm going to try maybe supplementing him. 

Could I give b-complex to him too? I have the oral kind and the shot kind but I prefer giving it orally if it's a non emergency


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give it orally.

I would weigh then daily to see if they are gaining weight. A hanging fish scale works well.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a hanging milk scale I use . I will start weighing them 

Will it be okay too that the milk I would be supplementing with will just be non colostrum goat milk? I have the powdered stuff on hand?





Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of powdered stuff?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Powdered colostrum. I have the manna pro kind I could mix in, but since I'm just supplementing would that be necessary?

They got their first colostrum yesterday within 30 minutes of being born.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard it sometimes takes an FF a while to completely fill up. maybe she just needs another day for her body to know she needs to make more milk?

btw, I was confused with the sharpie in the picture, but i figured out that it was for comparison. lol. i can be slow sometimes......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just supplement with whole milk. Now it is too late for any antibody absorption.

While I like Manna Pro minerals, I'm not a fan of their powdered milk products.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, that's how big me Alpine's udder was when she first freshened, and her udder turned out amazing! I would just watch to make sure that the kids get enough to eat, and wait!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And I would supplement with powdered milk, or milk from another clean doe.
JMHO


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol! Yea, I probably should have found something better to use than a sharpie, but it was l I could think of that was in the room. It looks more like I'm getting to use her udder like a white board. 

Thanks everybody for the input! I bottle fed both some goat milk from my another doe. We also wen out hourly and put the kids on to make sure she was standing and we could see them feed. . So far so good . I think I may give her some Milk Maid I have from Fir Meadow. I can't see how it would hurt.

Quick 2nd question.. One of Sparkle's kids had liquid mustard poop. I read somewhere that it could be possible the kid just overdid it on milk, but I still wonder if I should be concerned. She's eating and drinking. Normal temp. Passed a normal stool earlier. I already started her on a little probios and a pinch of b complex


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

